# net.eth0 will not start

## billydv

Just did a rebuild of my system and after reboot, network no starting, I get the message that eth0 does not exist but the module seems to be loaded and I haven't changed anything in the kernel, any ideas whats going on?

----------

## aCOSwt

Forgot to read the ewarns of an openrc upgrade ?

You should be able to find it in your /var/log/portage/elog/summary.log or simply reading the end of the ebuild.

----------

## billydv

I see that but I am not sur of what I need to do to fix this, something about /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## billydv

Seems like the problem is that modules are not getting autoloaded anymore.

----------

